# Diagrama Samsung pl43d490a1d



## betos (Ago 2, 2018)

Colegas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.Solicito el diagrama de una pantalla samsung pl43d490a1d muchas gracias


----------



## Emis (Ago 2, 2018)

Hola, que inconveniente tienes referente a ese diagrama?


----------



## betos (Ago 2, 2018)

Emis buenos dias .este tv inicia con la activavion del relevador e inmediatamente se desactiva

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 2, 2018

ya  desconecte las tarjetas y deje la fuente y la tarjeta main solamente y ocurre lo mismo


----------



## Emis (Ago 2, 2018)

La fuente funcióna correctamente? 

Tenes instrumentos para hacer las comprobaciones?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2018)

betos dijo:


> Colegas gracias por aceptarme en el grupo.Solicito el diagrama de una pantalla samsung pl43d490a1d muchas gracias



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*02)* Utiliza siempre títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Hola", "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", "Auxilio". etc. *"Diagrama"* *NO *describe *NADA*


----------



## betos (Ago 2, 2018)

Emis el voltaje Vs de 205 volts esta presente al encender el tv. tambien el voltaje Va de 58 volts pero inmediatamente despues de encenderlo se cortan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

Mide si tienes los 5V del Stand-by , si lo tienes desconecta la main y puentea esos 5v con pwr-on mediante una resistencia de 1k. Si aparecen todos los Voltajes , la fuente estaría bien.


----------



## betos (Ago 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS ya puse la resistencia de 1k y los voltajes no aparecen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

Fijate el número de chasis para buscar el diagrama


----------



## betos (Ago 5, 2018)

dos metros disculpa por escribir hasta el dia de hoy,estuve revisando y encontre que la fuente de alimentacion tiene el modelo BN44-00442A y tambien la usan los modelos PN43D450   PL51D490    PL50D450


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2018)

Con esos números busca el diagrama !


----------

